#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Carnavalswagen geluid hulp

## Marnick

Voor de carnavalswagen zijn wij op zoek naar een setje en ik ben degene die is aangesteld om het geluid te regelen (lucky me  :Smile: ). We hebben gekozen voor huren, zoals vele wagens dat doen. Nou hebben we een budget van ongeveer 400-500 euro (mag wat van afgeweken worden) voor 4 dagen. Nu heb al een aantal dingen gevonden:

- SA setje full-range
http://www.verhuur.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=7

- SA setje 2-weg
http://www.verhuur.licht-geluid.nl/detail.aspx?ID=12

- Dynacord P5 Geluidsset 2x1,5Kw
Specificaties weet ik niet, is hier in de buurt.

- Wel zijn we in het bezit van 4 boxen (waarvan ik de specificaties niet weet, ik denk zo'n 200-300 watt RMS en 600 watt max) die als toppen zouden kunnen spelen. Dat er dan alleen bass bij gehuurd wordt.

Kan iemand mij vertellen wat ik het beste kan kiezen. Onze eisen zijn gewoon dat het zo hard mogelijk kan, en dan draait het vooral om de bass. Alle tips zijn welkom!

----------


## Klaaske

Je moet er wel rekening mee houden dat de prijzen per dag zijn.Hou er ook rekening mee dat er ook andere mensen op zoek zijn naar zoiets, dus reserveer vooraf

----------


## Marnick

Dat doe ik ook  :Smile: 

De sets zijn zo'n 150 euro per dag. J&H rekent 2,5x de dagprijs voor 4 dagen, dus dat is net geen 400 euro... Zie daar: ons budget!

Als er echter bedrijven zijn die niet die korting hanteren is de dagprijs een stuk lager ja, dan mag het maar 100-125 euro per dag kosten.


Even voor de duidelijkheid nog: Wij hebben geen versterkers, dus die moeten er bij gehuurd worden. Wel hebben we CD-spelers en een aggregaat (hoeveel kW moeten we nog even kijken, ligt aan de set)

Ja, goed dat je het zegt dat ik op tijd moet reserveren, de meeste wagens zullen wel in dezelfde budgetcategorie zitten ongeveer. Daarom begin ik ook nu met zoeken, zodat ik zeker eind september heb gereserveerd.

----------


## Klaaske

Een mixer daar tussen en de correcte bekabeling zou ook een hoop frustraties schelen  :Big Grin: Hou ook rekening met een borg die eventueel verrekent kan worden.

----------


## Marnick

Als mixer hebben we een simpel merkloos dingetje (2 zelfs voor als er eentje overlijdt) en als CD-speler de DAP 800 nog iets, een dubbele dus. Vorig jaar hebben we met een PC gewerkt, dit ging ook wel aardig, alleen was het moederbord een beetje kapot getrilt. Ook hebben we draagbare mp3-cd-spelers tot onze beschikking. Ik neem aan dat er wel kabels zijn die van tulp naar xlr kunnen?

----------


## PowerSound

Denk ook aan een deftige aggregaat, die genoeg power geeft voor je set.

----------


## Prins

> citaat:Wel zijn we in het bezit van 4 boxen (waarvan ik de specificaties niet weet, ik denk zo'n 200-300 watt RMS en 600 watt max) die als toppen zouden kunnen spelen. Dat er dan alleen bass bij gehuurd wordt.



Heb je echt geen idee wat voor merk of type deze boxen zijn? Het zou een beetje jammer zijn als je alleen maar bass op de wagen hebt omdat je topjes vroegtijdig zijn overleden. Misschien kun je hier eens naar kijken. Ik weet niet waar in het land je zit, maar vroegtijdig reserveren is inderdaad altijd aan te raden.

----------


## Marnick

Ik woon dus midden tussen het carnavalsvolk, in de peel (das in het oosten van noord-brabant). Ik weet dat de boxen zelfbouw zijn, die we voor 100 euro per stuk hebben gekocht en we hebben er 2 carnavals mee gedraaid. Maar we vinden dat ze niet hard genoeg kunnen  :Smile:  Ook zijn onze versterkers overleden (door de knop ineens omhoog te draaien door een of andere malloot), dus die huren we ook.

Maar wat ik eigenlijk het liefste nog beantwoord heb, is of ik voor fullrange of voor 2-weg moet kiezen. Ik weet wel hoe het technisch een beetje in elkaar zit, maar ik weet niet wat het beste rendement heeft. Ook weet ik niks over de P5 set.

----------


## Rademakers

Waarom stel je die vraag niet direct aan de verhuurder? 

Mvg Johan

----------


## Marnick

Omdat ik het liever hoor van verschillende mensen en sowieso staat de verhuurder nog niet vast. Zodra ik weet wat voor iets ik moet huren (2-weg of fullrange) kan ik wat gerichter zoeken.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Maar wat ik eigenlijk het liefste nog beantwoord heb, is of ik voor fullrange of voor 2-weg moet kiezen. Ik weet wel hoe het technisch een beetje in elkaar zit



Als je zou weten hoe dit geluidstechnisch in elkaar zit, dan zou je deze vraag niet hoeven stellen.
Alsof 2-weg en fullrange dé manieren van aansturen zijn. Als jij je iets meer zou inlezen op het onderwerp dan zou je dat begrijpen.

Actieve filtering heeft vrijwel altijd de voorkeur boven passieve aansturing. De 2-weg waar jij aan refereert is in principe 3-weg (waarvan 2-weg actief en 2-weg passief).
Eén ding waar je sowieeso het beste voor kunt kiezen is hornloaded, zoals de glijbanen dat zijn. Het waarom staat allemaal op het forum.

Persoonlijk zou ik voor het 2-weg setje kiezen, met daarbij de vraag aan J&H om de driverack zodanig in te stellen, dat het niet het zoveelste geluidssetje wordt dat omaangenaam staat te vervormen. Met als bijkomend gevolg dat je honderden mensen aan een permanente gehoorbeschadiging helpt.

Als iedere gebruiker van een gehuurd setje zou weten hoe om te gaan met de apparatuur, zouden er niet zoveel standaard "underpowered" systemen te huur zijn.

Welke van bovenstaande sets je ook huurt, het zal sowieso een vooruitgang zijn in vergelijking met voorgaande jaren.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Marnick

> citaat:Als je zou weten hoe dit geluidstechnisch in elkaar zit, dan zou je deze vraag niet hoeven stellen.
> Alsof 2-weg en fullrange dé manieren van aansturen zijn. Als jij je iets meer zou inlezen op het onderwerp dan zou je dat begrijpen.



Voor zover ik het weet: Bij fullrange krijgt elke speakers dezelfde frequenties binnen, maar bij 2-weg worden de frequenties gescheiden in hoog en laag dmv een filter, en krijgen de speakers slechts het signaal waar ze goed in zijn zeg maar. Tot zo ver mijn kennis hierover, verbeter me maar als ik iets verkeerd zeg.





> citaat:
> Welke van bovenstaande sets je ook huurt, het zal sowieso een vooruitgang zijn in vergelijking met voorgaande jaren.



Daar ga ik wel vanuit ja  :Smile:  Anders zou ik niks hoeven huren.

Dus een 1400 watt 2-weg set klinkt beter (harder, maar zuiver) dan een 2000 watt fullrange set voor doel? (de sets die te zien zijn in mijn openingspost)

----------


## karel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Marnick_
> 
> 
> Dus een 1400 watt 2-weg set klinkt beter (harder, maar zuiver) dan een 2000 watt fullrange set voor doel? (de sets die te zien zijn in mijn openingspost)



[?][?][?]
Ik geloof niet dat dit een stelling is die een natuurkundige basis heeft.
Hardheid is af te leiden aan het rendement van een speaker / versterker.
daarnaast is het zo dan 1000 watt horn loaded of 1000 watt frontloaded een wezelijk verschil is. kortom watt's en vermogen zijn slechts begrippen, als je jezelf wilt overtuigen neem dan een keer de moeite om jezelf te overtuigen en "fiets" een keer langs! :Big Grin:

----------


## nightline

Mijns inziens kun je beter voor de eerste set gaan, deze is simpel aan te sluiten en je hebt meteen overal het zelfde geluid. Ik hoor het maar al te vaak als een carnavalswagen voorbij komt: eerst een berg bas, vervolgens een overvloed aan mid/hoog, en totslot weer een berg bas. Het is op een carnavalswagen altijd moeilijk om het geluid zo te plaatsen dater overal een mooi gebalanceerd geluid ontstaat.

Groeten  

Jack

----------


## Marnick

> citaat:_Geplaatst door karel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Marnick_
> ...



Ik zal zeker een keertje gaan luisteren. Het hoefde ook geen natuurkundige basis te hebben, ik had het over de praktijk  :Smile: 

Dat watts slechts begrippen waren ging ik al vanuit, anders zou ik een 2000watt set ook niet met een 1400watt set en een 3000watt set gaan vergelijken. Maar bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## Marnick

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> Mijns inziens kun je beter voor de eerste set gaan, deze is simpel aan te sluiten en je hebt meteen overal het zelfde geluid. Ik hoor het maar al te vaak als een carnavalswagen voorbij komt: eerst een berg bas, vervolgens een overvloed aan mid/hoog, en totslot weer een berg bas. Het is op een carnavalswagen altijd moeilijk om het geluid zo te plaatsen dater overal een mooi gebalanceerd geluid ontstaat.
> 
> Groeten  
> 
> Jack



Daar zit wel wat in, alhoewel als je de bass en de mid/high in dezelfde richting laat wijzen, je minder dit probleem hebt. Wel kun je met 8 boxen je geluid beter verdelen over de wagen.

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:alhoewel als je de bass en de mid/high in dezelfde richting laat wijzen



Dat is nou net het grote probleem:
Lage frequenties zijn omnidirectioneel. Dat betekent dat het zich niet zomaar naar één kant laat richten, maar naar alle kanten afstraalt (dus ook naar achteren en opzij).
Hoe hoger de frequentie wordt, hoe directioneler het geluid. Het mid-hoog laat zich dus wel prima richten en hierdoor krijg je dus het effect dat je eerst de bas hoort, er daarna een gerichte straal mid-hoog voorbij komt en daarna weer het omnidirectionele laag.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Marnick

Maar dit probleem heb je dan toch oook precies hetzelfde bij fullrange? Dan gaat de bass ook via de achterkant en zijkant, maar de mid en hoog alleen de voorkant.

----------


## djkoen

Nee man,

Ben je helemaal betoeterd! In een Full-Range kast zit een bepaalde filter waardoor ook de hoge tonen en mid-tonen 360-graden zijn! Alleen als je 2 kasten pakt, en er een limiter op zet, krijg je een énorm fase verschil, daarom kun je beter 2 Full-Range kasten pakken en 1 tweeter onder de kar hangen, zodat je van het fase verschil afbent.. Daarna 1Khz 12db opkrikken en je hebt geluid zoals ik het gewend ben!

Mvg,

Koen.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Marnick_
> 
> Maar dit probleem heb je dan toch oook precies hetzelfde bij fullrange? Dan gaat de bass ook via de achterkant en zijkant, maar de mid en hoog alleen de voorkant.

----------


## NiekR

Ik zou (om maar even op de beginvraag terug te komen) gewoon een complete huurinstallatie op de wagen zetten. Dat is allemaal op elkaar afgestemd en meestal eenvoudig te plaatsen/aan te sluiten.

Zoals gezegd is er kans dat je eigen speakers (tops, iets van 200-300W?) komen te overlijden als je die gaat combineren met een (huur-) sub of bas setje met veel meer vermogen. 
Die tops moeten dan zo veel geluid leveren om de verhouding bas/mid/hoog goed te krijgen, dat ze het zeer waarschijnlijk niet 4 dagen lang overleven!
Als je 4x 200-300w mid/hoog op een kar hebt staan en voor 2 à 3 Kw bas hebt draaien lijkt mij dat niet fijn klinken (tuurlijk wel wat betreft laag, maar dan houd het ook op).
Ik heb op zo'n kar meestal 4 sub/bas speakers van 1200W aan de zijkant (richting publiek) met daarop 1 of 2 topjes van 500w. Ook mik ik dan 2 topjes naar voren(vanaf de voorkant van de kar) en 2 naar achteren(vanaf de achterkant).
Al met al klinkt het dan overal wel lekker. Meestal hoor je namelijk bas-mid/hoog-bas als zo'n kar voorbij komt, maar nu heb je het overal fullrange. Eventuele faseveschillen heb je dan natuurlijk altijd, omdat je vanuit 4 hoeken werkt, maar dat is op zo'n kar toch niet echt zo interessant.
Hopelijk mag deze tip je wat helpen? Ik hoor het graag!
Groeten,

Niek

ps. Samengevat dus: 
-voorop 2 tops à 500-600W
-midden/zijkant links: 2 subbaskasten à 1000-1200W+ 2 tops
-midden/zijkant rechts: idem.
-achterop 2 tops à 500-600W
-uiteraard het versterkerrack ergens in het middenverstopt ofzo (evenals de aggregaat..)

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djkoen_
> 
> Nee man,
> 
> Ben je helemaal betoeterd! In een Full-Range kast zit een bepaalde filter waardoor ook de hoge tonen en mid-tonen 360-graden zijn! Alleen als je 2 kasten pakt, en er een limiter op zet, krijg je een énorm fase verschil, daarom kun je beter 2 Full-Range kasten pakken en 1 tweeter onder de kar hangen, zodat je van het fase verschil afbent.. Daarna 1Khz 12db opkrikken en je hebt geluid zoals ik het gewend ben!
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Koen.



Als je het mij vraagt is dit nou echt het toppunt van onzin.
-360 graden hoog en mid[} :Smile: ]
-1 tweeter onder de wagen hangen, dan laat hem gewoon weg[} :Smile: ]

Koen, denk eerst na voordat je zoiets gaat zeggen, of kom met goede bewijzen hiervan[V]

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Als je het mij vraagt is dit nou echt het toppunt van onzin.



Ehm... Goldsound, dat heet nou sarcasme  :Big Grin: .

Mvg Johan

----------


## bewap

> citaat:Ehm... Goldsound, dat heet nou sarcasme .



Ik hoop maar voor hem dat het sarcasme is, anders geef ik hem op voor de prijs van "de meest onzinnige opmerking".

----------


## Klaaske

> citaataarna 1Khz 12db opkrikken en je hebt geluid zoals ik het gewend ben!



Krijg je dus een enorm schel klote geluid...en geluid zoals jij gewent bent, ik meen dat ik je weleens over Sound Projects hoorde, vandaar dus dan klopt het dat je schel geluid gewent bent  :Big Grin: 

En het hoog & mid 360 graden uit fase draaien ? Wat een onzin, dan zit je weer terug bij af ! Weet waar je over praat voordat je iets onnuttigs post [V]

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door bewap_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Ehm... Goldsound, dat heet nou sarcasme .
> ...



onderbouw je post aub

----------


## Lightjockey_richie

plaats er gewoon een dikke GAE director Set op :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  komt teminste herrie af, maar ja. dat zit niet in je budget dus. Wij verhuren glijbanen werken perfect voor op zon kar. per stuk zit er 1 15" full range speaker in van RCF en daarbij krijg je een Lem DPA2K plus als versterker met een Lem DX24 erboven om gekookte speakers en versterkers die in protect schieten te voorkomen. dan heb je dus 2kw per kant staan. kost per 4 dagen ongeveer zon 350 euro

----------


## xsystems

Moet zeggen dat het 2e setje van J&H (met de greyline toppen) wel als de brandweer gaat..... Zeer strak geluidje een aan het rendement op 4x 600 W zal het ook niet liggen. Is mischien een beetje moeilijk te verdelen over je wagen maar herrie maakt het zeker....... 

Kzou zoals hier al een aantal zeggen niet gaan "aanknoeien" met eigen toppen in conbinatie met huurversterkers en huursubs... Een complete huurset is vaak veel beter samengesteld en op elkaar afgestemd! Weet je zeker dat je eigen spul heel blijft....

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door xsystems_
> 
> Moet zeggen dat het 2e setje van J&H (met de greyline toppen) wel als de brandweer gaat..... Zeer strak geluidje een aan het rendement op 4x 600 W zal het ook niet liggen. Is mischien een beetje moeilijk te verdelen over je wagen maar herrie maakt het zeker.......



Rendement van 4x 600watt? Je bedoelt het SPL wat ze geven voor 2400watt totaal.




> citaat:
> Kzou zoals hier al een aantal zeggen niet gaan "aanknoeien" met eigen toppen in conbinatie met huurversterkers en huursubs... Een complete huurset is vaak veel beter samengesteld en op elkaar afgestemd! Weet je zeker dat je eigen spul heel blijft....



Niet altijd [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## NiekR

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Klaaske_
> 
> _Geplaatst door xsystems_
> 
> Zeer strak geluidje en aan het rendement op 4x 600 W zal het ook niet liggen. Is mischien een beetje moeilijk te verdelen over je wagen maar herrie maakt het zeker.......



Rendement van 4x 600watt? Je bedoelt het SPL wat ze geven voor 2400watt totaal.
[quote]

Het is wel degelijk het rendement van 4x600W! Het zijn immers 4 aparte kasten verdeeld over de wagen... Ze stralen niet 1 richting op, dus moet je het rendement van de kasten apart nemen. Op zich zou het SPL ook wel kunnen, maar dan ook per kast apart.

(Naast elkaar, of 'gestackt' zou het wel ...+3dB+3dB+3dB zijn, maar dat is hier niet het geval)

Groet,

Niek

----------


## Klaaske

Neem jij jezelf serieus ? 4x600 WRMS heeft NIKS met rendement te maken, en dat naast elkaar stacken scheelt ook nog eens, want enkel met het verdubbelen van vermogen zou het +3dB zijn, zou het maximale koppeling hebben (frontloaded kasten ?) Je kunt 2x bochtkasten neerzetten met 600wrms of 2 x (ik geef maar een voorbeeld) 850 kasten waar je 600wrms in pompt zou je een heel ander SPL_av krijgen. Vandaar dus..

----------


## Rademakers

Heren, heren, het lijkt me dat er hier een communicatiefoutje is ingeslopen  :Big Grin: .





> citaat:Het is wel degelijk het rendement van 4x600W!



Op zich ook niet zo gek, aangezien dit gewoon niet de juiste manier van schrijven is. Losstaand van dit topic, klopt deze zin namelijk van geen kant. Maar als je de zin anders interpreteert, valt er nog iets redelijks van te maken (na 15 keer lezen  :Wink: ).

En als we dan toch correct bezig zijn, het is de gevoeligheid waar jullie het over hebben, niet het rendement.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Marnick

Bedankt voor jullie reacties allemaal. Ik denk er nog even over na...

----------


## R. den Ridder

voor alle el Cheapo's..............die zelfs huren te duur vind en nog kippenhokken heeft liggen maar geen speakers:
bij RSL heb ik van de week 2 15" en een 12" gehaald voor 81 euri totaal, kun je ze zonder zorgen na kerst weggooien, is een kerstaanbieding van erg chinese meuk, maar het rammelt iig..

----------


## Marnick

Ik heb geprobeerd bij J&H te reserveren, maar daar is niks meer te huur (was te verwachten natuurlijk). Nu heb ik 2 andere sets gevonden. beide voor 150 euro per dag.

bij Techno Base in Eindhoven:

JBL MS geluidssysteem klein (+/- 2100 watt) (2xtop,2xsub,amps,processors)
Hier weet ik verder weinig vanaf, ik kan ze morgen pas weer bellen.

Bij CyberDance in Maastricht:

4x Topkast CyberDance P10
 300 Watt // 10"/1"
2x Subkast CyberDance B18
 700 Watt // 18" basreflex
1x Versterkerrack
 1x QSC PLII224 // 1x QSC PLII 236
1x Processor
 LEM DX24 / DX26
4x Speakerstatief

JBL zal natuurlijk wel goed klinken, maar die set heeft wel minder watt, dat zegt alleen niks. die andere set is waarschijnlijk zelfbouw en ik weet niet welke speakers erin zitten.

Kan iemand mij helpen een keuze te maken?

----------


## JVS

In dat geval zou ik voor de set van Cyberdance gaan. De lekker compacte topjes kun je gemakkelijk wegwerken op een wagen. Kwalitatief zal het minstens zo goed als JBL zijn. Overigens heeft Cyberdance B&C in de subkasten zitten en B&C als HF-drivers in de toppen, perfect spul dus... !

In welke regio zoek je eigenlijk iets ? Eindhoven en Maastricht liggen nu niet bepaald bij elkaar :-)

----------


## Marnick

Ik woon tussen Eindhoven Nijmegen en Venlo, daar in het midden van die driehoek. Eindhoven zou ideaal zijn, Maastricht is eigenlijk te ver weg. Maar als dat spul stukken beter zou zijn, zou het het wel waard zijn.

Als er andere mensen zijn met een mooi setje voor hier in de buurt, mag er altijd geë-mailt worden op marnickname@hotmail.com.

----------


## Marnick

Voor de geïnteresseerden: ik heb de JBL set gekozen, omdat dat simpelweg niet zo ver rijden is. Hij bestaat uit 2 JBL MS115 topkasten en 2 JBL MS125S laagkasten met een QSC PLX 3402 als versterker. dit kost 455 euro incl. BTW. We hebben een 5kW aggregaat, dus dat moet wel genoeg zijn voor een 2100 watt setje.

----------


## LJ Bert

niet slecht allemaal volg de discusie pas sinds vandaag en het is en eprobleem wat denk ik idereen heeft die aan carnaval mee doet wat huur ik en wat kost het. natuurlijk moet je naar je buget kijken maar ik heb het 2 jaar geleden gedaan met een set focal versterkt door wave versterkers totaal vermogen van 12600W RMS pff moet je een gigantische aggregaat zetten (want zo heet dat in holland  :Stick Out Tongue: ) maar vorig jaar zijn we overgeschakeld op d&b dit was duidelijk voelbaar setje van 4 C4 top 4C4 bas en 2 B2 sub totaal vermogen van slechts 3600W maar een verschrikkelijk hard geluid beetje rekening houden met de spreiding van de toppen en het klonk heerlijk een loeihard. dit jaar even overdrijven en 6 tops en 6 bassen gepakt samen met 2 b2's degene die het systeem kennen die weten dat het best hard en leuk zla klinken ( leg mijn subs plat dan 2keer 3 bassen lang elkaar en daarop 2keer 3 tops) gewoon even ter zijde. wat doet de rest?

----------


## ronny

> citaat:geleden gedaan met een set focal versterkt door wave versterkers totaal vermogen van 12600W RMS



Waar had je die vandaan?

Het nieuwe setje is wel leuk, wordt blazen :Big Grin: 

Ik zou ook voor het setje van cyberdance gaan. je hebt namelijk meer mogelijkheden met 4 topjes. Je weet ook precies wat je gaat krijgen, dat is bij die andere firma weer zo vaag...

mvg
ronny

----------


## LJ Bert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ronny_
> 
> 
> Ik zou ook voor het setje van cyberdance gaan. je hebt namelijk meer mogelijkheden met 4 topjes. Je weet ook precies wat je gaat krijgen, dat is bij die andere firma weer zo vaag...



zijn keuze was al gemaakt he ronny...

en die set focal kwam van anoniem sound&light. 
idd nu blazen met die handel  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marnick

Ik heb wel de set gehuurd, maar ik heb nog een vraagje over hoe de kasten te plaatsen (stacking?) Want we hebben vrij veel poppen op de wagen en overal waar we de kasten neerzetten staan ze in de weg eigenlijk. Dus is mijn vraag, mogen de sub en hoog kasten ook naast elkaar geplaatst worden? En/of plat gelegd? Heeft dat veel invloed op het geluid? En hoe goed gaat geluid door polyester en hout heen?

Nog een vraagje: Op wat voor manier kan ik de kasten beschermen tegen regen?

We hebben de beschikken over dat eerder genoemde setje en daarbij hebben we nog 4 boxen van onszelf om het geluid toch een beetje te verdelen. Ik denk dat het beste is om deze fullrange boxen op elke hoek van de wagen te zetten, en dan de JBL-set vanaf de voorkant naar achteren richten of van achterkant naar voren.

Alvast bedankt voor de reacties!

----------


## SPS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Marnick_
> 
> Ik heb wel de set gehuurd, maar ik heb nog een vraagje over hoe de kasten te plaatsen (stacking?) Want we hebben vrij veel poppen op de wagen en overal waar we de kasten neerzetten staan ze in de weg eigenlijk. Dus is mijn vraag, mogen de sub en hoog kasten ook naast elkaar geplaatst worden? En/of plat gelegd? Heeft dat veel invloed op het geluid? En hoe goed gaat geluid door polyester en hout heen?



Fullrange kasten kun je beter niet horizontaal leggen. Het afstraalgedrag is dan minder goed[8D]
Bij aktief gescheiden bas/mid-hoog, zou je de bas en de fullrange wel naast elkaar kunnen zetten. Bas mag wel horizontaal...
Verder is natuurlijk de vraag waar je het meeste geluid naar toe wilt hebben.
Voorkant, zijkanten , achterkant?
Baseer daar je ontwerp op.
Middentonen en zeker de hoge tonen gaan slecht door polyester heen. (Afhankelijk van de dikte :Big Grin: ). Om van hout maar niet te spreken.

Het is eigenlijk een oud probleem. Mooie wagen bouwen, maar in het ontwerp geen rekening met het geluid houden!!
Maar, ik heb ook vele mooie wagens met perfect geluid gezien, waarin direct bij het ontwerp al rekening was gehouden met de maten van de kasten, en op een kunstige manier waren verwerkt zonder op te vallen!

Succes hoor!

Paul.

p.s. je mag wel opschieten............. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Marnick

Ok, bedankt, dan kan ik de baskasten wel onderin de pop leggen, en de hoge tonen moeten er dan langs liggen ofzo. Ja, ik had er wel rekening mee kunnen houden, maarja dat waren we vergeten  :Smile:  Ja, we schieten al op, meestal wordt het meeste in de laatste week gedaan  :Wink:

----------

